

Ask HN: Tablet Choices - fumar

My girlfriend's birthday is on Sunday.<p>She needs to replace her laptop. Ideally, I would buy her a Macbook Air. Unfortunately, she is dead set on a tablet of some sort. She was excited by the Courier video a few years back.<p>She really wants a tablet with a good keyboard solution. I think Surface is the best bet on it. What do you guys think?<p>I narrowed down the list to:<p>Microsoft Surface RT - 
iPad 3 - Refurbished, seems like a good deal
iPad 4 - 
iPad Mini - 
Asus Transformer Prime -<p>I added more notes on here, vpena.sqsp.com/2012/10/24/on-tablets 
Never thought, this would be a hard choice. I know Monday the Nexus 10 will probably debut.
======
duiker101
Totally go for the surface, if money is no problem I think ATM there is no
other tablet I would buy. Other way the Transformer is great, but if it's a
laptop replacement I would still go on the Surface to avoid risking the need
to buy a laptop later because she feels the tablet is not enough.

~~~
fumar
Right, I think the biggest draw back for Surface RT is the screen. I have an
HP Touchpad, and the resolution is terrible. But, I think im leaning towards
Surface at the moment.

------
Galactor963
How tech savvy is she? I've found that many people who say they want "a
tablet" really only think the iPad. If she saw the Courier video, I take it
she's a little more tech savvy than that, but it's still worth asking.

~~~
fumar
She has moderate skillz. We use a several different devices at home; iMac,
macbook, Windows pc, HP Touchpad (cm9), Android smartphones. I think she would
be willing to put up with a few quirks from a first gen device. But, the iPad
feels less risky.

------
jamesjguthrie
From that list I'd go Surface RT. If you'd look at other options I'd say
something like the Dell Latitude 10. That's a tablet but with the full Windows
8 experience.

